
Datanet a New CRDT Database That Let's You Do Bad Bad Things to Distributed Data - jaksprats
http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/10/17/datanet-a-new-crdt-database-that-lets-you-do-bad-bad-things.html
======
diroussel
The article doesn't address how to map business logic onto commutative
operations, that is the hardest part of adapting CRDTs.

Any guidance on how that should be done?

~~~
jaksprats
This is a very good question but its also a leading question :)

Datanet provides a level of abstraction such that business logic does not need
to be framed in commutative operations rather you just do normal data
manipulation on JSON objects and under the covers there is a bunch of
commutative operation magic.

CRDTs data guarantee is called strong eventual consistency (SEC), so they are
not fit for certain use cases (e.g. take $10 out of accountA and atomically
put it in accountB), but the vast majority (~70%) of use cases can be
accomplished w/ SEC guarantees (google Peter Bailis' work).

If you can explain a specific business case I can show you how to determine if
it is OK to do in SEC

